# Sneak preview of my 120cm



## George Farmer (22 Jan 2008)




----------



## ceg4048 (22 Jan 2008)

Cool, 
         What's the stem in the middle, some type of Bacopa?

Cheers,


----------



## zig (23 Jan 2008)

Whens the unveiling George?

Looks super healthy, nice fish as well.


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jan 2008)

Sorry folks, can't ID any plants until after the Interzoo exhibition in May when Tropica unveil new species.  One in particular is very cool and should cause a big wave in the hobby.  It's all top secret and I had to get special permission to show this photo. I'm keeping it on UKAPS only.

Also, Tropica want me to set up a nano, step-by-step for their next April Newsletter.  Then present the tank at the Interzoo in Germany with Oliver Knott etc.

No pressure then...


----------



## TDI-line (23 Jan 2008)

First dabs on the middle plant. 


Nice setup though George.


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Jan 2008)

congrats on the Interzoo stuff mate. 8)


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (23 Jan 2008)

Is it worth travelling to Germany for Interzoo for aquatic stuff? Do you get any free stuff?

I live for free stuff...


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jan 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Is it worth travelling to Germany for Interzoo for aquatic stuff? Do you get any free stuff?
> 
> I live for free stuff...



I think the Interzoo is open to trade visitors only.  I need a special pass that PFK or Tropica are sorting out for me (I hope), and another pass so I can take photos.

You're quite small if I remember.  Maybe I could sneak you in my camera bag...


----------



## Ray (23 Jan 2008)

Nice "teaser" George, when are you going to reveal more? 

Nice Pearl Gourami's too, how big are they, how many do you have?  Looks like some kind of pencilfish too - can you say what else you stock in your 4' tank?

Congrats on Interzoo - looks like you are really joining the international aquascaper jet-set.  I got quite excited until I saw it was trade only - Nuremberg is only a 4 hour drive for me - let me know if you want someone to pass the tweezers and carry your bags (with or without Lisa inside!   ).


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Jan 2008)

Very teasing of you George.  Liking the Java ferns (won't ask if they're 'Phillipine' or something new and even more special as I know your lips are sealed   !).  Liking the stem (Rotala ?   ) in the bottom left dispappearing off the side too.

Looking forwards to more details and pictures when you get the ok.

Enjoy the trade exhibits.  I used to love getting into the garden design/horticulture shows when I was in that line of work.  Good job there aren't teaching equivalents; they'd be SOOO dull!


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jan 2008)

Man you are a jammy sod!!!  Excellent work George, the show should be quality.

Sam


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (24 Jan 2008)

Sounds like a plan. Lol I'm not that small  can't decided if it's a complement or not, you know what us women are like! I think if Ray was carrying me in the bag he might have a bit of back strain...


----------



## Graeme Edwards (24 Jan 2008)

Fair play Mate, your really shooting up the celeb list ahy!
Is the nano going to be one of their Tropica Aqua cubes, like the one i have?


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jan 2008)

I think they're sending a Tropica AquaCube with my next batch of plants...   

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## CJ Castle (24 Jan 2008)

> One in particular is very cool and should cause a big wave in the hobby



Sounds cool...


----------



## Moss Man (24 Jan 2008)

I'm looking forward for these top secret plants, although I guess I'll have to wait for May. 

George, do you know of any UK tropica stockists which are likely to stock the new plants soon after Tropica release them?


----------



## Simon Dickenson (15 Feb 2008)

My LFS knows all about the new plants unavailing at interzoo , and is a huge tropica stockist. Last time I was in he had at least 20 of every tropica plant available and I mean every tropica plant!.  Plus that is all he stocks. Next time I'm in I'll get some photos of his system, It will blow you away.


----------



## Joecoral (15 Feb 2008)

Simon Dickenson said:
			
		

> My LFS knows all about the new plants unavailing at interzoo , and is a huge tropica stockist. Last time I was in he had at least 20 of every tropica plant available and I mean every tropica plant!.  Plus that is all he stocks. Next time I'm in I'll get some photos of his system, It will blow you away.



What LFS is that then?


----------



## Arana (15 Feb 2008)

Yes do tell


----------



## Simon Dickenson (16 Feb 2008)

This is the plant system this morning, Thanks to Steve for letting me take photos (he says that this is low stock!)


----------



## George Farmer (16 Feb 2008)

Very nice to see.


----------



## StevenA (16 Feb 2008)

Excellent work George, setup looks really  8)  Is this going in PFK or on here :?:


----------



## George Farmer (16 Feb 2008)

Thanks.

I might get it in PFK after May when Tropica release the new species.  I'll post pics here too for non-PFK readers.

I'm setting up a 12 litre nano as we speak, to show off one particularly interesting species...


----------

